# 565 v 555



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

Has anyone tried both the 555 and 565? I can get an 05 555 with the HSC 5 fork for about a grand and a 565 for 1900. I want to return to racing and really don't want to upgrade a year down the road if the 565 is a much better (subjective term here) bike.

I'm tempted to get the 555 and put the money saved into a better wheelset.

Any advice would be appreciated (my last bike was purchased 20 years ago and I choked on buying a 750.00 frameset with 1000.00 worth of wheels and Dura-Ace 7 speed).


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*much better...*

Is a highly subjective term. In racing, a slightly lighter and/or stiffer bike isn't likely to change your finishing position, although there are a lot of folks who seem to think that it will. A high placement is more likely the result of a powerful engine, good tactics and pure luck. 

You might get better advice if you posted your size, weight and frame size. Larger riders seem to complain a lot more about stiffness issues, while guys like me who ride a 51cm and weigh 135 find just about any frame stiff enough.

I've got a 461 which is an earlier version of the 555 and a 585. The 585 is well over a pound lighter, but it sure doesn't get me up a long mountain climb better, at least not by any measureable amount. The 585 does have a more substantial BB area.

FWIW, a 555 for a grand is really cheap. Bicycle Johns's on E-bay has the 555 for $1500, the 565 for $1850 and the 585 for $2200.


----------



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I weigh 195 (will be down to 180lbs), 55cm frame (5" 11' short legs).
I've been told that the 565 will be better (stiffer) for my weight but it is hard to seperate marketing from reality.


----------



## magio (Jun 22, 2005)

I have ridden both and they are both very stiff, I think it all comes down to how much you want to spend


----------



## Mike Kearney (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I ordered an 05 555 w/ a HSC 5 SL fork last night for 950.00. Look forward to building it up.


----------

